# Sassafras Crotches



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Got to saw this afternoon. Produced some pretty Sassafras pcs.
Bookmatched crotches. One set bookmatched close to pith but has a snake scale look, very unusual for me. One double crotch.

The Lord Blessed me with a wonderful evening sawing. May you have a Blessed evening also,
Tim


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Looks like some nice slabs Tim. Any slab is nice for that matter.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Stop drooling on your keyboard, Dom.
I know what your thinking.

Nice cuts, T Tim


----------



## RedArrow (Jan 19, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## wood player (Jan 21, 2011)

sasifrass is a nice wood to work with once you get past the odd smell you will enjoy it


----------



## woodtick greg (Sep 12, 2011)

very nice! It's amazing how far the figuring went into the crotch, I have done ash and siberian elm with the same figuring but not as long, how cool! I call it snake belly. short wide ones gator belly.


----------



## supershingler (Apr 28, 2009)

Put a bench and a back with them bottom two for the ends and have a really cool bench.

I should never come on the part of the forum. Everytime i do i just want to buy a mill all the more.

Great wood

kendall


----------



## HomeBody (Nov 24, 2010)

We have sassafras in our area but they are not very big in diameter at all. Is sassafras more of a southern tree? Do they grow large in Tenn./the south? Beautiful slabs you have there Tim. Gary


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I got confused. This is about that good looking wood, not an advanced stage of jock itch.:laughing:












 







.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks for all the comments :thumbsup:.

HB It's a common tree here and grows to 24" + dia. The problem in my area is as they get larger they're more apt to get hollow. Partly due to soil conditions and farmers burning hillsides off (at least that's what I've been told). It's a wonderful wood to cut and work with, I've never understood why no demand for it. Has good rot resistance and beautiful grain.

Thanks for the ideas also:yes:.

Have a Blessed day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## kglong (Nov 12, 2011)

That is a couple of great looking pieces.


----------

